# How to flush DNS cache on Gentoo Workstation?[resolved]

## xela

Sorry for dummy question, but how can I flush DNS cache on Gentoo Workstation?Last edited by xela on Tue Jun 13, 2006 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Default install doesn't have one - or rather it does but it's not activated by default.

If nscd is started then a simple

```
/etc/init.d/nscd restart
```

will do the trick.

If you have configured a local DNS resolver like dnsmasq or bind then simply restart that instead.

----------

## xela

great!  :Smile: 

thank you!

----------

